# GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I won a all expense paid trip for two to Mazatlan Mexico. I was a finalist on the list with oh about 50 other people and they called me today and told me I won  I am so doing the happy dance. Hopefully my Hubby and I can go for our 28th wedding anniversary. :leap: :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

What kind of contest?

CONGRATS!!! You lucky ducky you!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats!! You are so lucky!!! If your hubby doesn't want to go, I'll come with you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's so cool Lori  when will you be going?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Lori :stars: That would be an excellent anniversary getaway!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Congrats!!!!! I hope you have loads of fun!!!!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Awesome!!! :wahoo: I never win anything fun like that! When would you be going? With the way this winter is going, a nice trip to Mexio in January would be nice!


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Cool beans!  I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!!!! :leap: Sit on the beach and have a couple margaritas for me!!!! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...that is terrific....you are so lucky.... congrats :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

WOW! that's so cool


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome!!! That is really great! Congrats and be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Lucckkkyyyy!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Can we make it an all expense paid "THE GOAT SPOT" trip! I'm sure we can all clear out our schedules for a few days in the sun!!!

Have a great time!!!


----------

